# Best custom Tele builders/Help me find a tele!!



## engage757 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just as the title says, I am looking to get into a Tele. Preferably not Fender. SS or preferably HS setup.

Already looking at G&L, Hahn, Anderson. SHOW ME YOUR FAVORITE Teles! If they are for sale somewhere even better! I may see the sweetest tele ever and snag it, or learn of a new builder from ya'll!

So let's see them, favorite teles...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 7, 2012)

Choose Type


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## engage757 (Nov 7, 2012)

haha should have said that too! also been looking at THorn and Crook! Thanks bro!


----------



## engage757 (Nov 7, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


>




whaaaaaat?! and why? 

Explain yourself.  

I feel like I have seen this somewhere before...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 7, 2012)

that fanned tele is a Toone build 
also, my favorite tele ever:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...horn-deluxe-90-proto-8-here-outdoor-pics.html


----------



## engage757 (Nov 7, 2012)

That Thorn is sick!!! I never got much into Gold tops much, but still SLICK!


----------



## DTSH (Nov 7, 2012)

Chapin Guitars does some great work...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 7, 2012)

a few guys on here seem to like their wirebird teles too


----------



## engage757 (Nov 7, 2012)

haven't heard of Wirebird. Those Chapins are snazzy!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2012)

Wirebird Guitars


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> Wirebird Guitars




Dig these. But having a hard time justifying $3-4k for a TELE. THe most basic guitar ever ya know?


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 8, 2012)

carvin has a few and you can get em with stainless steel frets and even jumbos. you can change pickups around too. this is their bolt on variety






and neckthru variety
the sc90





tl60


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, had all those. Carvin is awesome, just want something a little different.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 8, 2012)

sadowsky





mayones
Mayones Legend 22 Katatonia - Anders Blakkheim Nyström Signature Model

peavey had a few but this is the only pic i can find of em right now


----------



## darren (Nov 8, 2012)

Warmoth?


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 8, 2012)

zemaitis





dean





esp/ltd has a few





ibanez


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2012)

schecter japan make some pretty groovey teles too


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

sadowsky! Why didn't I think of that?! I used to love my Sadowsky bass!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 8, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I am looking to get into a Tele. Preferably not Fender.



Thou dost blaspheme.


----------



## darren (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah... that's hot.


----------



## DTSH (Nov 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> peavey had a few but this is the only pic i can find of em right now



You can find used Peavey Steve Cropper and Jerry Donahue models on ebay for REAL good prices from time to time. Used to have a Cropper, probably my most regretted sale... 






The Donahue is more traditional and has a super comfy off-set V neck, but the Cropper can do it all.


----------



## Duke318 (Nov 8, 2012)

Koentopp Guitars

This guy makes some great stuff and is an archtop builder. Extreme attention to detail.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



That poor Tele.


----------



## gunch (Nov 8, 2012)

Fernandez TEJ


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That poor Tele.



how dare you.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe its just me, but I don't like anything tele shaped that doesn't actually have a tele style bridge (either a humbucker or single coil one), a pickguard, and all that. So I'm gonna say Warmoth. Or maybe one of the John 5 teles if it had the normal tele headstock.


----------



## Miek (Nov 8, 2012)

Shouldn't, logically, the fanned tele have the bridge pickup mounted parallel to the end of the fretboard???? This WILL NOT STAND


----------



## daniel_95 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hugh Manson's telecasters are gorgeous, I can't link the pictures from his site. I highly recommend checking it out.

Manson Guitars

One day I shall get my hands on one.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Nov 8, 2012)

Guitar Logistics: --T-Rex--


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

daniel_95 said:


> Hugh Manson's telecasters are gorgeous, I can't link the pictures from his site. I highly recommend checking it out.
> 
> Manson Guitars
> 
> One day I shall get my hands on one.




Manson's guitars are amazing! I forgot all about them! Bet the exchange rate will kill that for me.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> Guitar Logistics: --T-Rex--



That headstock on that guitar... 

not sure about that. 

What do you think man?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 8, 2012)

Get a caprice T, i think its viks cheapest model too


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 8, 2012)

If you're looking for something great, classy, not too flashy or hard on the wallet the Mike Stern model from Yamaha is awesome. I'm really surprised at just how well built these are for the price. It's a shame this guitar doesn't get more press. 

They can be a little harder to track down, but far from impossible.


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...77-custom-super-tele-6-string-buildstory.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/159544-ngd-wirebird-super-teles.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...187983-wirebird-modern-tele-build-thread.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/203432-ngd-wirebird-contour-super-teles.html


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Get a caprice T, i think its viks cheapest model too



UGH. Screw you man. Honestly. That's not cool. I need another custom order like I need another hole in my head.

Emailing him now.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 8, 2012)

Thorn.

End of.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...77-custom-super-tele-6-string-buildstory.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/159544-ngd-wirebird-super-teles.html
> 
> ...





REALLY dig these. Just not sure how bad the exchange rate will slaughter me.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 8, 2012)

2 custom Thorn GTs with v special woods for sale or trade


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

These are the two I am stuck between. 

GALLERY | ACACIA CUSTOM GUITARS

Check out the tele here. That is what I am looking for, something very similar.

OR

I could go HH...


----------



## darren (Nov 8, 2012)

Japanese-made Yamahas are really fantastic and underrated guitars. That Mike Stern model looks really nice. (Full disclosure: I've never played one.)

Those Wirebird guitars look fantastic! I love the white cover on the neck pickup and chrome cover on the bridge... really looks slick.

*mod edit: you've been warned about promoting yourself outside dealers*


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is beautiful Darren! What is that model called? 

I need something really traditional I am feeling though...


----------



## darren (Nov 8, 2012)

That model is called the AMX. I've currently got one on the go that's very traditional "Tele"... two single coils, alder body, birdseye maple neck.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

any pics of that one yet?


----------



## pawel (Nov 8, 2012)

For traditional these all get praise on other forums:

Ron Kirn
LSL
K-Line
Creston
Danocaster if you like relics


----------



## darren (Nov 8, 2012)

Engage: I'll send you a PM.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 8, 2012)

luna makes some pretty stuff
















agile












gmp












US MASTERS


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

Fender Tele Bration Old Pine Telecaster Whitewash Case Very Light RARE Woods | eBay


LOVE! For a Fender...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 8, 2012)

Wirebirds are seriously cool.

A really cool one that a guy on the MusicRadar forum used to own was made by a custom builder here in the UK called Arrowhead Guitars:






Also have a look at the Jap-market high-end Schecter stuff. That's supposed to be really nice.

If you want something a smidge more traditional, the UK-made Fret-King Green Label models are really nice.











All available in a variety of colours, obviously.


----------



## darren (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe find an old Charvel Model 7?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Wirebirds are seriously cool.
> 
> A really cool one that a guy on the MusicRadar forum used to own was made by a custom builder here in the UK called Arrowhead Guitars:




WHOA!


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 8, 2012)

I know its not a custom, but the few that I have played have been rather impressive...

Fender® American Special


----------



## pom (Nov 8, 2012)

Dan Grosh, Navigator to mention some.

G&L are all custom. You can ask everything. But the company follows the steps of Leo Fender, the founder with George Fullerton. It means the ASAT is more modern. The MFD pickups are one of kind. Not better but different. A sort of single coil with high output and P-90 taste. The 'Classic' has been released later, it sounds like a classic telecaster with more mids and presence.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

pom said:


> Dan Grosh, Navigator to mention some.
> 
> G&L are all custom. You can ask everything. But the company follows the steps of Leo Fender, the founder with George Fullerton. It means the ASAT is more modern. The MFD pickups are one of kind. Not better but different. A sort of single coil with high output and P-90 taste. The 'Classic' has been released later, it sounds like a classic telecaster with more mids and presence.




I have had a TON of G&L basses and a couple guitars. Looking at a few ASATs right now. Anyone recommend some good G&L dealers with a selection in stock? I may go with the Axe Palace, but time is of the essence, and I want to make sure I get the perfect one.


----------



## pom (Nov 9, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I have had a TON of G&L basses and a couple guitars. Looking at a few ASATs right now. Anyone recommend some good G&L dealers with a selection in stock? I may go with the Axe Palace, but time is of the essence, and I want to make sure I get the perfect one.



I was about to buy one on ebay, a beautiful cherryburst classic S from this shop Quality guitars and gear from G&L, Godin, Rivera, and ValveTrain . They sell G&L only. They review every guitar they have in stock. I mean 'no cut and paste' reviews. Their advices should make the difference. 

Meanwhile I found a rare bird a few weeks ago. A 25 years old ASAT 3.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

swet man! thanks! Got pics of that new G&L? LEt's see her!


----------



## darren (Nov 9, 2012)

The Axe Palace has some REALLY nice G&L ASATs in stock right now:

G&L In Stock Guitars -- THE AXE PALACE / 508-921-9973 --


----------



## Papaoneil (Nov 9, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I have had a TON of G&L basses and a couple guitars. Looking at a few ASATs right now. Anyone recommend some good G&L dealers with a selection in stock? I may go with the Axe Palace, but time is of the essence, and I want to make sure I get the perfect one.




Talk to Jordan man, his shop carries them


----------



## Al NiCotin (Nov 9, 2012)

Too many Tele's to show


----------



## pom (Nov 9, 2012)

engage757 said:


> swet man! thanks! Got pics of that new G&L? LEt's see her!


It looks like new. But it will require refretting soon. The body wood seems to be maple (like the broadcaster?). The finish is excellent, although i consider today's G&L better. I wanted this guitar for its history and the very rare specs.


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 9, 2012)

mmmmm I am really liking those Wirebirds!


----------



## slowro (Nov 9, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


>


 
I have so much love for this guitar!
few things I would change but its awesome!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 9, 2012)

Any love for Suhr? They make some beautiful Tele-style guitars.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 9, 2012)

You could also check out LSL, Vinetto, or Melancon. All pretty pricey, but worth it IMO.

LSL:






Vinetto:






Melancon:


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw this posted by the axe-palace, if I had the money I'd buy this in a heartbeat. 

edit: Also I'd like to say my dad owns a custom G&L ASAT and it is a sweet guitar especially for the fair price. 

G L USA Black Ice Collection ASAT Classic Bluesboy Edition New Fender Tele | eBay


----------



## gunch (Nov 9, 2012)

Love G&L to death but you'd think they'd come up with a better heel design by now...


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Saw this posted by the axe-palace, if I had the money I'd buy this in a heartbeat.
> 
> edit: Also I'd like to say my dad owns a custom G&L ASAT and it is a sweet guitar especially for the fair price.
> 
> G L USA Black Ice Collection ASAT Classic Bluesboy Edition New Fender Tele | eBay




I know, Nick's been trying to sell me this one for minute. Just not positive. I mean, it is beautiful, but not sure. I think I may want something more traditional?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

pom said:


> It looks like new. But it will require refretting soon. The body wood seems to be maple (like the broadcaster?). The finish is excellent, although i consider today's G&L better. I wanted this guitar for its history and the very rare specs.




This one. With a standard pickup config is EXACTLY what I want in a tele. And then my next ones will be solid finishes like the Wirebirds.


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 9, 2012)

A ton of great options, many already mentioned. Benford guitars are really inexpensive (they start at $475) and offer a lot of options.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

s_k_mullins said:


> Any love for Suhr? They make some beautiful Tele-style guitars.





s_k_mullins said:


> You could also check out LSL, Vinetto, or Melancon. All pretty pricey, but worth it IMO.
> 
> LSL:
> 
> ...




All of these are good choices, especially suhr. I need one this week. HAVE to buy one this week for my new project.


----------



## elq (Nov 9, 2012)

A guy on Ron Thorn's forum is selling two Thorn G/T's











thorn GT10 and GT20 for sale - will ship internationally - trades for other thorns welcome in Member's Market Forum


edit:

doh - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3262718-post39.html


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah I saw those! The one doesn't have a truss rod! Kinda sketched me out I guess. The other one is a semi-hollow. Thought I got lucky for a second there! haha Thanks bro!


----------



## elq (Nov 9, 2012)

Ron's built a few sans truss rods. I've read he has a standing offer to slice off the fretboard, install a truss rod, and re-attach the fretboard with any of them 

It would probably look a lot like - 








But, unless it was a thick piece of quarter-sawn rosewood, I'm pretty sure I'd want a truss rod too


----------



## elq (Nov 9, 2012)

And up until a couple of days ago, someone had this Thorn for sale, just a bad ass looking guitar


----------



## budda (Nov 9, 2012)

You bawk at $3K for a tele... but want a custom build?



Now I know you own a lot of really high end guitars, but...

Just buy a used MIA deluxe that you get along with. Put the money towards another high end guitar of some other variety. You're right - they're simple guitars, so let someone else take the hit, find one for $850, and rock the fuck out! Put a different guard on it


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

A couple sweet LsLs!


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

budda said:


> You bawk at $3K for a tele... but want a custom build?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Honestly? Yes. I look at companies like Luxxtone and Nash, and these are nothing more than kit guitars that are relic'd. I realy dig the wirebirds and some of the others, but at the end of the day, a tele is still just a slab body for the most part unless it is a semi-hollowbody. know what I mean? BASIC guitar. That's what I want. Just a basic tele. for well under $2k G&L can do a custom... Might just have to do that if I can't find an anderson.


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 9, 2012)

Tom Anderson Guitarworks T Classic Contoured > Guitars : Electric Solid Body - Sound Pure | Gbase.com

Is $2500 too much?


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 9, 2012)

Check out Asher;

Asher Model T. - YouTube











Asher T Deluxe


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 10, 2012)

BlackCat guitars, Decibel Guitars, and Oakland Axe Factory all have some really interesting and cool telecaster inspired shapes.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 10, 2012)

this is _really_ stretching it, but have you thought about a Maton TByrd?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 10, 2012)

Black Water Guitars has a modified tele shape; 6-8 strings.


----------



## budda (Nov 10, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Honestly? Yes. I look at companies like Luxxtone and Nash, and these are nothing more than kit guitars that are relic'd. I realy dig the wirebirds and some of the others, but at the end of the day, a tele is still just a slab body for the most part unless it is a semi-hollowbody. know what I mean? BASIC guitar. That's what I want. Just a basic tele. for well under $2k G&L can do a custom... Might just have to do that if I can't find an anderson.



Warmoth one then?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 10, 2012)

Snagged one. 
G&L USA ASAT Classic Custom ash w/ Joe Barden Pickups, Locking Tuners, Belly Cut, Tobacco Burst, Binding, Vintage Tint Gloss #1 Neck. NGD to come..*











Thinking about putting in an order either with Kelton Swade, wirebird or Crook as well. Have to get some more funds together.*


----------



## DTSH (Nov 10, 2012)

Very cool G&L! One of the only boutiquey tele builders I've played stuff by is Crook, and I can't recommend them enough. Plus they make so many kinds of paisley! 

I'd probably just be happy with that G&L though...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Nov 11, 2012)

Found this dude on the Fractal forums - sweet playing and a righteous Tele to boot! Never heard of the brand before but could be worth looking into (even though it appears you've already snapped something up )


----------



## engage757 (Nov 11, 2012)

Whoa! Nice playing! Yeah, I love the Crook I played! Definitely thinking about a custom order, but not sure. I have been playing on a borrowed fender tele and this neck heel sucks. I need to find someone who has a different heel design for a custom, because this dang block of wood is driving me mad!


----------



## ihunda (Nov 11, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Snagged one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great! I'll get this G&L on the rebound when you'll trade it off after getting the customs 

LOL, I kid, I kid, HNGD bro!


----------



## budda (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats! Body looks deadly! I can't tell if that board is McD's yellow or not - can you clarify?


----------



## s4tch (Nov 11, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Found this dude on the Fractal forums - sweet playing and a righteous Tele to boot! Never heard of the brand before but could be worth looking into (even though it appears you've already snapped something up )



Tom Quayle is a hell of a player, he does just about everything that I can't.  Worth checking his other vids and subscribe to his channel.

Fibenare are a Hungarian company, they have some weird own designs, too.









Beautiful craftmanship, great quality guitars, though.



engage757 said:


> Snagged one.
> G&L USA ASAT Classic Custom ash w/ Joe Barden Pickups, Locking Tuners, Belly Cut, Tobacco Burst, Binding, Vintage Tint Gloss #1 Neck. NGD to come..



It didn't take too long to find one...


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll throw in a local builder, Luxxtone guitars. I have loved each & every one I played & owner/builder Jerry Bizon is a real mench  His attention to detail is very cool & his relicing work is second to none.
http://www.luxxtone.com








& here is a copy of the prototype telecaster I was working on with Luxxtone.




-Brent


----------



## slowro (Nov 12, 2012)

exactly what you are looking for a nice simple tele, oh no sorry 
from the electrical guitar company


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm partial to my Bari-tele, pic elsewhere on the forum, I'm on the iPad right now.


----------



## Kharem (Nov 14, 2012)

There is a guy on here that has two custom tele 7's he called the oceancaster and kiwicaster I think, they look absolutely incredible, can't remember who he got to build them sorry but just google oceancaster and it will bring up a few posts on it which will have who he got it made through and prices and stuff and how to contact them, I'm sure they'll do 6's as well (or whatever you want) he has some photos and videos of playing both, they really are pretty special.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks guys! Should be here tomorrow!

I atually looked at Luxxtone guitars, but it was a bit pricey for a relic'd kit guitar I thought.


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 15, 2012)

This one is what fueled my Tele gas. Its called the oceancaster, there is a NGD on here somewhere.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 15, 2012)

^ Called a Langkowski. You may be in luck, it is for sale:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...t-oceancaster-7-string-telecaster-custom.html

Definitely amazing, Here's the NGD:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...caster-custom-tele7-content-hd-clip-pics.html

I tell you the truth, if it were a six, no one would have had a shot at it. I would have snatched this up ASAP!


----------



## ROAR (Nov 16, 2012)

CROOKS.
Dont be a fool. Go with that guy all the way.
There's a reason Brad Paisley calls them the best.
If I ever get the Suhr my heart desires, a Crooks is right after.


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 16, 2012)

Instruments

Look at the Stratelli model, I think it will be available soon. It looks fantastic, 24 frets and all, and I've read good things about these guitars. Worth considering?


----------

